# Hardcore Jeet Kune Do Comes to Atlanta



## knight2000 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hardcore JKD classes are now forming in the Atlanta area. Visit www.facebook.com/jkdatlanta or email hjkdatl@gmail.com for more info!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 17, 2014)

Who is teaching it?

My brief training in JKD was with a guy who trained with Lamar M Davis and that was the stuff I refer to when I say Wing Chun on steroids. It was pretty aggressive and I liked it alot


----------



## knight2000 (Aug 26, 2014)

I am teaching. I am a certified instructor under Lamar Davis. Shoot me an email for more info.


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm sorry but whenever I hear the word "hardcore" used to describe something, the McDojo alarm flashes in my head.


----------



## knight2000 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well I'm sorry that you have that issue. If you do a little research on Lamar Davis and Hardcore JKD being his brand of JKD then you wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey knight2000 what differentiates hardcore jeet kune do from jeet kune do under Lamar David?  Just curious?


----------



## knight2000 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hardcore Jeet Kune Do is what Lamar Davis calls his "brand" of JKD. There is a huge article that he wrote on the subject but I will attempt to paraphrase. It's JKD as taught by Bruce Lee during all 3 phases of his development as taught to Lamar Davis by the original Bruce Lee students he studied with and are certified by. It's just a what he chose to name it after the estate went after people using Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do


----------



## knight2000 (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.hjkdcgfa.com/what-is-hardcore-jkd.php


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2014)

I tend to refer to Lamar Davis' JKD as Wing Chun on Steroids, it is pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## knight2000 (Aug 30, 2014)

It's not just wing chun though, just JKD with the wing chun root still intact. However, yes the wing chun aspects are very aggressive!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2014)

knight2000 said:


> It's not just wing chun though, just JKD with the wing chun root still intact. However, yes the wing chun aspects are very aggressive!



I know, I did a little wing chun. I know it is different, but it looks more like wing chun than the jkd from poteet. It was really aggresive and I really liked it. It was because of the similarities I deemed it wing chun on steroids. Wish I lived closer, I would check it out.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 7, 2014)

Congrats knight2000!
Just curious, how much Wing Chun do you guys do? 3 fist forms and dummy set?


----------



## knight2000 (Sep 7, 2014)

Wing chun principles make up a good bit of JKD. We use some techniques such as tan and bong and the like. The only set is Sil Lum Tao as it was a part of the Jun Fan Gung Fu curriculum and has many benefits. As for the dummy, we prefer to freestyle instead of the classical form


----------

